# Bill Dube - Wrecks Killacycle



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

During an interview owner of Killacycle Bill Dube wreaks the bike doing a burn out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pM1j2d1RMU

Sorry for the repost.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything out of sheer bad taste but it is quite coincidental that his bike is Kill-a-cycle, and he did just that.

Sorry, I'll go!


----------

